# sweater: v-neck or crew neck



## ronnie (May 18, 2008)

I am wearing shirts with a high collar. What will look nicer? Sweater with v or crew neck?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I have both types and which type I wear usually depends on the circumstances under which I'm wearing a sweater. For example, I generally wear crew neck sweaters with jeans and khakis while I will wear a v-neck with dressier wool pants and a jacket or with jeans and khakis.

I just think that the crew neck sweaters have a much more casual look to them and wear them accordingly. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with Cruiser. I have mostly V-necks. I usually wear them with nice slacks, shirt & tie. I like that because I only have to iron about 15% of the shirt. I wear my crew necks with more casual pants and jeans.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Tie=V-Neck. Why bother, otherwise?


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

cdavant said:


> Tie=V-Neck. Why bother, otherwise?


Sometimes I wear a tie under the crewneck and one only sees about the top 1/4" of the tie. I think it is a neat look.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

The only sort of sweaters that look good with a collared shirt of any kind are v-neck IMO. I have just never liked the look of crew necks with a collar poking out, and I save crew necks for t-shirts and trips to the mall.


----------



## ronnie (May 18, 2008)

Can you name some brands please? I had a look at the site of Ralph Lauren. How slim are the sweaters? Especially the sleeves.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

gnatty8 said:


> The only sort of sweaters that look good with a collared shirt of any kind are v-neck IMO. I have just never liked the look of crew necks with a collar poking out, and I save crew necks for t-shirts and trips to the mall.


.

I understand what you mean about v-neck and collars but I also have this lovely Argyle knit 'made in Scotland' Jumper in a crew neck, too nice for just trips to the shops but it is hard to fit something under it.

Mychael


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Always a v-neck when wearing a shirt without a tie.

Always a round neck when wearing a shirt with a tie.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

J Crew makes a great merino v-neck, relatively slim, no logo. Great price.

Also, Neiman Marcus house brand v-necks are quite nice.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. Pipps said:


> Always a v-neck when wearing a shirt without a tie.
> 
> Always a round neck when wearing a shirt with a tie.


The exact reverse of what I find myself doing but, that is what makes these sartorial predilections of ours so enjoyable!


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I find a collared shirt underneath a crewneck sweater looks a bit too priest-collarish for me. Thus I prefer a v-neck sweater in most cases. I avoid any sweater with a gaping neck hole, as some v-neck sweaters show way too much of the shirt underneath. I think this last point will be something to pay attention to since you plan on wearing a high-collared shirt underneath, so you don't want the sweater neckline to sit too low in comparison.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

You can buy a drawer full of merino wool sweaters for what one good cashmere will cost. The cashmere you see at stacked up on sale at JAB and elsewhere looks nice, feels nice and lasts a couple of years at best. Good cashmere is not made in China, and a good sweater will set you back several hundreds. Lots of fake RLPL on eBay.
Merino is much longer lasting, too cheap to fake, and worth stocking up on when you hit an end-of-winter sale.


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't like crew necks so much. Like the poster said above, under a crew neck, a shirt collar looks constricted, even worse if the collar points are tucked in.

Crew necks I will wear are in the Guernsey style, thick woollens which I wear a polo shirt under.


----------



## ilcatex (Jul 4, 2007)

V neck... most of the time. I like a shallower V neck.

But a crewneck with a button down is a great look too...

I just found several wool Club Room (Marshall Field brand - now Macy's) V necks at the Thrift store for pennies per sweater.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

I like a v neck sweater to have a high v, a traditional v looks too "old man" IMHO. If I'm not wearing a tie then I'll wear either a crew or high v neck, but always v neck with a tie.

Your OP doesn't mention a tie so we are all assuming, but I am not sure the collar style you mention alters the advice much.


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

People who wear v necks with ties look like they couldn't find a jacket.

And under a jacket, why not wear a waistcoat.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

I have a preponderance of crew necks. These do not get worn with dress shirts and are much more casual.

I do have a small set of sweater vests (black, gray, 'wine' and navy) that are all v-neck so they work well with a dress shirt. The combination of v-neck sweater vest with sportcoat or blazer seems to work really well. (somehow I seem to dress better in the cold months).

I've ebayed some of my sweaters and STP'ed some as well. (and a few from Filene's) I did look at the JAB ones and took a pass. I think most of them ended up Italian. (or at least that's what the tag said)


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

rocco said:


> People who wear v necks with ties look like they couldn't find a jacket.
> 
> And under a jacket, why not wear a waistcoat.


True. It's really a fashion look isn't it?


----------



## bluesmobile_440 (Mar 17, 2008)

That's one thing that as a little kid I never understood about sweaters. They exist as an extra layer to keep us warm. The question in my little mind was always "but doesn't wearing a suit coat do that and look better?" I'm thinking about buying some wool sweaters soon. Just getting out of college has made me reevaluate my free t-shirt and jean look that I've grown so accustomed to. My tastes are decisively shifting to more adult things. That means more suits and sweaters.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

rocco said:


> People who wear v necks with ties look as if they couldn't find a jacket.


Not necessarily so, as long as the V-neck sweater is lambswool or a thicker wool, so that it's obviously meant to be worn on the outside.


> And under a jacket, why not wear a waistcoat?


Fine, but there are other possibilities if a layer under the jacket is required. A sleeveless pullover (what the Americans call sweater vests) or a thin (botany wool) V-neck looks good under a tweed jacket in the cooler seasons.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

I used to only buy crew neck sweaters and wore them casually with jeans. Since discovering AAAC I've re-discovered the v-neck and chinos / dress pants look.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

So in the context of the crew neck jumper what do we think can and cannot be worn with them?

Ties - Seems to me you would not see very much of the tie itself and with a close fitting crew neck collar they might be a little uncomfortable.

Soft collared polo's - Probably the best choice but would one where them with the collar points inside or outside the crew neck as I've heard differing opinions on that.

Skivvies with a high roll neck - Probably the easiest to fit under the crew neck jumper but what is the general feeling about skivvies these days? Are they too 60's-70's?

As mentioned I have a couple of very nice Scottish Argyle jumpers, lovely to wear and very warm but getting the collar look right is the thing.

Mychael


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 6, 2008)

Mr. Pipps gives good advice, crew necks are definately classier than v-necks, especially when worn over a tie. Crew necks tend to look a little jockish when worn over a shirt with no collar (i.e., tee shirt).


----------

